# My horse is a rig...



## jaynedoc (17 June 2008)

my new horse I believe by his behaviour is a rig.....any advise please


----------



## LCobby (17 June 2008)

Get vet to do proper test, he could just be a cheeky gelding, and may be new to living with mares.


----------



## JanetGeorge (17 June 2008)

Yep - vet will need to run a hormone assay - and also have a good grope to see if he can feel anything that shouldn't be there!  How bad IS his behaviour?  Lots of geldings will flirt with mares - it's when they start mounting them that you suspect a retained testicle


----------



## Tinypony (17 June 2008)

Most horses that people think are rigs are just "behaviour rigs", so you'd have to get him tested to be sure.
If he's just mounting mares and being a bit colty... well, some geldings are like that.  Mainly because some mares let them be!


----------



## SilverSkye (17 June 2008)

Horse i used to ride was very riggy in behaviour but wasnt a rig, he used to mount the mares and know exactly what he was doing if you get what i mean! We had one very embaresing incident outside the local coop when i hacked out with a friend and i held her mare while she nipped in to get a drink!!! 
Had him rig tested and they were negative he was obviously just a horny frustrated gelding and our mares just filthy sluts for letting him mount them!!
Get him tested at least then you know either way


----------



## PeanutButterDragon (17 June 2008)

lol SilverSkye


----------



## the watcher (17 June 2008)

You would need the vet to confirm this, I have had two geldings over the years (both in their teens) that would still mount mares in season - but they were not rigs


----------



## ladyt25 (17 June 2008)

I thought my pony was a rig but tests showed not although personally I am not convinced! He's 21 and still looks so muscular and has quite a neck on him. We don't have mares but he is top dog in the herd of geldings and a real pig when introducing new horses. Also, he was out on loan and jumped a good 4ft plus fence twice to get to a mare (injuring himself the 2nd time!) and jumping fences on his own is definitely NOT something he does. He was eventually left with the mare to keep him happy!

A young mare was also put in a field near to ours a couple of yars ago and his behaviour changed again and he also seemed to develop some swelling where his bits would have been. These disappeared when the mare did. Tests showed he wasn't a rig though.  I recko my mums old welsh cob was a rig too but he was very aggressive with other other horses and even attacked them when he was being ridden!


----------



## YorkshireLass (17 June 2008)

Very few horses are true rigs.  You need to get your vet to do bloods to find out!

If your horse is a true rig, best advice would be... get saving!  If he has a retained testical, the ops gonna cost a fortune; its a pre existing condition so the insurance won't cover it.

But, it is very rare to come across a rig.  My Vet has been in practice 30 years and only ever seen 2.

It is most certainly something to check out because tumours can cause the production of excess testosterone and make the horse appear riggy.

Also, some horses are cut with the dermis deliberately left behind.  This part does not produce sperm (so the horse can't reproduce) but does produce testosterone.  This is done because some people like their horses to keep their spirit.  You find this has been done quite often with gypsy and circus horses.  Nothing wrong with it and the horse has a merry life, it just isn't quite a gelding!


----------



## Serenity087 (17 June 2008)

I had a rig once.  Never got him tested but the combination of mounting anything that moved, a cresty neck and testicular tissue remaining added up!

Treat 'em like you would a stallion, even if they're behavioural rigs then they'll still get the picture.


----------



## jes_nibley (17 June 2008)

My gelding acts like a rig and will mount anything, he gets very stroppy when my mare is in season and can be quite viscious if he's the wrong mood. 
But there's no testiculat tissue so I think it's just because he was turned out with a stallion from weaning until he was two.
I just treat him with caution, I can read his behaviour now which helps a great deal but wont bother getting him properly tested - i've had him 8 yers now, he'll be with me for life so don't really see the point.


----------



## jaynedoc (17 June 2008)

thanks for all advise I did not realize there was a test so I will get him tested.

Though I have to say that he has not tried to mount any mares even when loose and close, so after reading all your descriptions of rigs , perhaps I am mistaking this for naughty behavior that needs correcting.

He could have been testing me (he ran off to a mare when I was leading him in) and I failed the test!!

In fact we have just worked the mare in season and my gelding in the arena together and he was as calm as a cucumber!

Men!


----------

